# Projekti dhe shërbime > Pyetje - përgjigje >  Përse nuk më vinë email nga forumi tek Hotmail

## Albo

Ky eshte nje njoftim per te gjithe ata qe jane regjistruar ne forum me nje adrese emaili nga hotmail, ose per te gjithe ata qe e kane ndryshuar email ne nje llogari te hotmail.

Qellon shpesh, qe hotmail pasi i merr mesazhet nga forumi i kalon direkt jo ne kutite postare kryesore tuaj te quajtur "inbox", por i kalon automatikisht ne nje dosje tjeter ne llogarine tuaj te quajtur "junk". Ky perben nje shqetesim per te gjithe vizitoret tane qe jane regjistruar me nje llogari hotmail te cilet presin nje email konfirmimi nga forumi ne menyre qe te perfundojne procesin e rregjistrimit. Shume prej tyre na kane kontaktuar se nuk e kane marre nje mesazh konfirmimi me email, pasi gjithmone kontrollojne kutine inbox dhe jo junk. Kijeni parasysh kete problem, dhe mos kontrolloni vetem kutine inbox por edhe ate junk.

Kjo ndodh per faj te konfigurimit te llogarise tuaj tek hotmail, i cili perdor filtra per te dalluar mesazhet komerciale te padeshiruara (spam). Duhet te ndryshoni filtrin ne menyre qe keto mesazhe tu dalin ne kutine kryesore inbox te llogarise suaj postare tek hotmail.

Kete problem mund ta hasni jo vetem tek hotmail, por edhe ne sherbime te tjera te postes elektronike qe perdor te njejten metode mbrojtje ndaj spam.

Stafi

----------

